# Java IRC channel auf deutsch



## dmike (13. Feb 2010)

Hallo, kann mir jmnd einen guten IRC channel auf deutsch empfehlen?

danköö...


----------



## eRaaaa (13. Feb 2010)

IRC-Server: heart.de.eu.phat-net.de	 
Channel: #java-forum.net

:toll:


----------



## dmike (13. Feb 2010)

naja ist nicht gerade viel los


----------



## L-ectron-X (13. Feb 2010)

Wenn du so an die Sache heran gehst, brauchst du dich nicht beschweren, dass gerade im Chat wenig los ist.


----------

